# Android Home Screen Problems



## PatinScott (Jul 2, 2016)

I have a Sharperview SV86BT tablet running Android 4.4.2 OS. Recently, I have not been able to access my Home Screen. I get a pop up window that reads "Launcher3 has stopped working." After hitting OK, the window reappears, as if in a loop. Right now, the only way to access my apps is to swipe down from the upper right corner of the screen, and the Settings icon appears. From there I can access and launch my apps. Launcher3 shows that it has launched, but the window keeps coming up that it has stopped working. I've power cycled my tablet a couple of times, and I've done a Force Stop of the Launcher3 app. Nothing has worked. Don't really want to do a Factory Reset due to the photos we have stored. Any ideas? Thanks in advance.


----------



## theon.gj (Jun 23, 2016)

The latest update had caused issues for some users who decided to revert back to the older version os. As for a reset, it only takes about 30mins to return it to a clean fresh state. But before then, I would backup any apps that are needed or make a list of the ones you want to install later.

Theres no guarantee either way, but it could sort the issue. Without a resolve, theres no point in staying with a flawed or incompatible system update.


----------

